
“Xanadu Hypertext Documents” architecture and data structures, 2019 edition - AlbertoGP
https://sentido-labs.com/en/library/201904240732/Xanadu%20Hypertext%20Documents.html
======
AlbertoGP
Today is the 35th anniversary of the original document, printed the 25th of
April of 1984 at 12:45 PDT by Chip Morningstar who was part of the Xanadu team
at the time.

One month ago he found the only known remaining copy, a printout that he
scanned and published.

I’ve made an HTML edition to make it easier to read, with additional features
like internal links to term definitions.

This document complements the manual available at
[http://udanax.xanadu.com/green/index.html](http://udanax.xanadu.com/green/index.html)

